# Baserri shotguns



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

Took my Baserri Mari HR out to the range today to shoot some trap and skeet. I didn't have a round where I was below 20/25. This is the finest O/U I have ever owned or shot. I can promise you I will never again buy anything else. They are hands down better than Browning, Beretta,Benelli O/U's
If you are even remotely interested in purchasing a new O/U, you cannot go wrong with the Baseri Mari line of shotguns.
At the risk of sounding like an advertisement, I will just say if you want to know more about them just shoot me a pm


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Shotgun*

What is the price range? I love my Citori, but I would like to buy my wife a nice OU without breaking the bank. She will not shoot a yldiz or some of the less expensive o/us. I don't care, but she is a bit of a shotgun snob, LOL
BB.


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Dang Kevin. I didnt know those guns were radar guided or did you have proximity fused shells to shoot that good?


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

Just shoot one Chuck, That is all it takes. I will admit that I was not the best shot in the world with a shotgun, better than average, but not the best. But in all honesty, this gun has made me a far better shooter. Period. It IS the best shouldering, pointing, and shooting shotgun that I have ever fired. I thought when they gave me my HR..."Why would I bring a $2400 shotgun to the duck blind and it is a O/U to boot" When I first hunted it down at Blast & Cast,........Man I refuse to even think about any of my other guns and the O/U thing has forced me to come to the conclusion that 3 shots are for wimps 



chuck leaman said:


> Dang Kevin. I didnt know those guns were radar guided or did you have proximity fused shells to shoot that good?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Yall need to do a Baserri opening day dove hunt with me for the South zone opener.


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

I will certainly talk to the owners



chuck leaman said:


> Yall need to do a Baserri opening day dove hunt with me for the South zone opener.


----------



## crewdgras (Feb 23, 2011)

why the big secret about the price???


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hands down better than a Beretta? Pretty strong statement, is Basseri a renamed fabarm?


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

No secret it depends on which model you are looking at........... $2395 -$3495



crewdgras said:


> why the big secret about the price???


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, hands down better than a Beretta. Strong statements don't scare me my friend. Now, that is comparing apples to apples. I am not comparing a $10,000-$15,000 gun to the Baserri. I am talking about Browning, Beretta, Benelli $3,000-$5,000 guns VS. Baserri. And Yes, it is made by the same people that make Fabarm, but a Stoeger is made by the same people that makes Benelli but that doesn't make a Benelli a Stoeger. If you care to know why a Baserri is better than the aforementioned guns. I would be more than happy to tell you. Just let me know



Kenner21 said:


> Hands down better than a Beretta? Pretty strong statement, is Basseri a renamed fabarm?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

does a $3k to $10k gun make ya feel better when someone outshoots you with a sub-$500 gun?


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

sounds like you finally found a shotgun that fits you.If it fits you will think you cannot miss....


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I will say I have owned a bunch of shotguns, including several O/Us and have shot a bunch more than that and IMO, it ain't the gun, it's the shooter behind it. I do, however, love a fine gun and it sounds like these are fine guns. Congrats.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look at rizzini as well

http://www.rizziniusa.com/


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> They are hands down better than Browning, Beretta


In your opinion they are. I shot a Baserri at a sporting clay event that a guy was nice enough to let me try out. Nice shotgun but by the same token I like what I'm used to which is a Beretta O/U and I think it's better than yours. 

TH


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been outshot by folks using a $300 gun:biggrin:

QUOTE=Bill Fisher;3341429]does a $3k to $10k gun make ya feel better when someone outshoots you with a sub-$500 gun?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

Yessir, they do make a fine gun fo sho......so does browning, beretta, and benelli. Never said they didn't



CoastalOutfitters said:


> look at rizzini as well
> 
> http://www.rizziniusa.com/


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

You are right it is my opinion and it also my opinion that some folks don't understand the finer points of a shotgun and some folks just prefer an inferior firearm.........that doesn't make you a bad guy......just an ill informed one

again, just my opinion:biggrin:



Trouthunter said:


> In your opinion they are. I shot a Baserri at a sporting clay event that a guy was nice enough to let me try out. Nice shotgun but by the same token I like what I'm used to which is a Beretta O/U and I think it's better than yours.
> 
> TH


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

hot dang kevin....

when ya gonna let me shoot one of dem guns i done been hunting with ya 3 or 4 times since you got it and i still havent shot it!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I Think out it would be great if you could get one donated as a door prize for next years blast & cast


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

That is definatley in the works and it has been at the owners suggestion since the day affter I got back from the Houston event. They really like the idea and mission of B&C and very much want to get involved.



Bucksnort said:


> I Think out it would be great if you could get one donated as a door prize for next years blast & cast


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

shhhh. said:


> That is definatley in the works and it has been at the owners suggestion since the day affter I got back from the Houston event. They really like the idea and mission of B&C and very much want to get involved.


Wow. Very impressed. I think that would be awesome.


----------



## crewdgras (Feb 23, 2011)

I shoot a Win 101------ and I have never been outshot. The gun definitely makes a difference. Now you have my curiosity up to try a baserri.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I looked at them at the Arms Room just to see the fit and finish. Not a bad gun, but the aluminum receiver gave me pause for a serious clay target gun. Aluminum is fine for a field gun IMO. Fabarm in Italy makes good guns on par with Beretta and Browning field guns. IIRC the Bassari has a Citori type locking lug system with is a good design. 

The Beretta 680 series and the Citori design have been around for 40+ years. Both receiver designs have been copied by various gun makers. Even the new Ceasar Guerinni is actually a Citori lock-up. 

I've owned a slew of shotguns including Citoris, 682s, and even a Krieghoff, and still shoot a lot with my Beretta. IMO the Bassari is a good gun, but to say it's "better" than a tried and true design is a a little lofty.

It all boils down to how a shotgun fits you. Obviously the Basseri fits the OP and he's happy with it.


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

The Baserri Mari HR, which is what you had to have held does have the aluminum receiver for that very reason. It is a field gun and has the aluminum for a lighter weight. It is not a trap/skeet/ sporting clay gun. For that you need to handle the Baserri Mari Elite or the Mari Notte. Those have the steel reciever, raised platform, etc.....and are the gun you need to look at. That is not the reason that I think the Baserri is superior. It is the patented Tri-Bore barrel that is drilled from on solid piece of Chrome Molybdenum, not two seperate barrels that are tacked together. The Tri- Bore basically gives the gun a, for lack of a better term, reverse forcing cone and that improves shot pattern, and drastically reduces felt recoil, increases velocity. Also all of the browning, beretta, and benelli guns are proof tested to 1300 or 1350 bar and have refused to go higher. Why? I say that they have concerns because of the fact that they are a mass produced, "assembly line" type gun. Baserri test everyone of their handmade guns to over 1600 bar and are the only ones in the U.S. that are willing to test their guns at those pressures. Those are just some of the reasons that they are a superior gun



Lezz Go said:


> I looked at them at the Arms Room just to see the fit and finish. Not a bad gun, but the aluminum receiver gave me pause for a serious clay target gun. Aluminum is fine for a field gun IMO. Fabarm in Italy makes good guns on par with Beretta and Browning field guns. IIRC the Bassari has a Citori type locking lug system with is a good design.
> 
> The Beretta 680 series and the Citori design have been around for 40+ years. Both receiver designs have been copied by various gun makers. Even the new Ceasar Guerinni is actually a Citori lock-up.
> 
> ...


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

shhhh. said:


> That is definatley in the works and it has been at the owners suggestion since the day affter I got back from the Houston event. They really like the idea and mission of B&C and very much want to get involved.


I think this is an awesome idea!!!!!!!!!!!!

Loved hunting with the Baserri. Beautiful gun and handled a very rainy/muddy day very well. Just wish I could have put a few more shells through it!


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

Well Pastor Rob, all you have to do is arrange it where we hunt together at next year's Blast & Cast and you can use one of mine all day:mpd:



tropicalsun said:


> I think this is an awesome idea!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Loved hunting with the Baserri. Beautiful gun and handled a very rainy/muddy day very well. Just wish I could have put a few more shells through it!


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

yea, i'm sure i'll just stick with my benelli nova...


----------

